# Sound for G scale Bachmann Connie



## Tig (Jan 27, 2021)

Hello all,
I have the Bachmann Spectrum large scale 2-8-0 consolidation, and I've always wanted to put sound in it. Bachmann already has it sound ready with the hollow tender with speaker holes in the bottom and the connectors going to the engine, I just never dished out the $. Everyone including Bachmann recommends Phoenix, and I must say I love the sound of Phoenix C21 which I would like to put in it....but, don't even know where to get my hands on one. ** Edit to post** yes I'm familiar with Phoenix website and phone #, but they are really behind right now, there's a valid reason I'm on here asking** Anyone have any recommendations, or perhaps another good sound system?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Batsco (Mar 30, 2011)

I use MyLocoSound Home (mylocosound.com) in mine, works well and sounds can be changed without dismantling the loco via a TV remote control.
Purchase in the US Large Scale Purchase US (mylocosound.com)


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Phoenix Sound Systems Welcome Page would be a good place to start


----------



## Tig (Jan 27, 2021)

Batsco said:


> I use MyLocoSound Home (mylocosound.com) in mine, works well and sounds can be changed without dismantling the loco via a TV remote control.
> Purchase in the US Large Scale Purchase US (mylocosound.com)


Are you pleased with it?
I was introduced to mylocosound a few years ago, and really wasn't impressed. I've considered putting one of theirs in a smaller cheaper loco, but I wanted something a little higher performance for that Connie.
Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## Batsco (Mar 30, 2011)

Tig said:


> Are you pleased with it?
> I was introduced to mylocosound a few years ago, and really wasn't impressed. I've considered putting one of theirs in a smaller cheaper loco, but I wanted something a little higher performance for that Connie.
> Thank you for the suggestion!


Very happy with it and it is the original version with pots to adjust sound hence a tender dismantle is required for adjust ment.
I have the next generation (2) installed in a Shay and an LGB Stainz with 2 other locos waiting for theirs, these are adjustable by the TV remote so no dismantle required.
They have just released a newer version with more whistles and other sound effects but I do not have a home for 1 yet.
For a budget conscious person like myself they are good value for money as far as I am concerned, but I am Australian so may be a bit biased.
My Connie has a grill in the loco for the speaker and the tender makes a very good echo box for it.
This is a page from my blog that shows it.
Ringbalin Light Railway G Division: Bachmann 2-8-0 Consolidation ("Connie") (ringbalin-light-railway.blogspot.com)


----------



## Kent (Jan 1, 2021)

Tig said:


> Hello all,
> I have the Bachmann Spectrum large scale 2-8-0 consolidation, and I've always wanted to put sound in it. Bachmann already has it sound ready with the hollow tender with speaker holes in the bottom and the connectors going to the engine, I just never dished out the $. Everyone including Bachmann recommends Phoenix, and I must say I love the sound of Phoenix C21 which I would like to put in it....but, don't even know where to get my hands on one. ** Edit to post** yes I'm familiar with Phoenix website and phone #, but they are really behind right now, there's a valid reason I'm on here asking** Anyone have any recommendations, or perhaps another good sound system?
> Thank you in advance!


I recommend Dallee sound cards. They are all basically the same and easy to install and there sounds are great as well.


----------



## Tig (Jan 27, 2021)

Batsco said:


> Very happy with it and it is the original version with pots to adjust sound hence a tender dismantle is required for adjust ment.
> I have the next generation (2) installed in a Shay and an LGB Stainz with 2 other locos waiting for theirs, these are adjustable by the TV remote so no dismantle required.
> They have just released a newer version with more whistles and other sound effects but I do not have a home for 1 yet.
> For a budget conscious person like myself they are good value for money as far as I am concerned, but I am Australian so may be a bit biased.
> ...


Thanks for all the info ..I've been thinking about ordering from my locosound for a few years now, just haven't done so yet. I'm assuming you have the universal steam board they make?
Also, I'm still running analog, so this would still work fine for me right?


----------



## Batsco (Mar 30, 2011)

Tig said:


> Thanks for all the info ..I've been thinking about ordering from my locosound for a few years now, just haven't done so yet. I'm assuming you have the universal steam board they make?
> Also, I'm still running analog, so this would still work fine for me right?


Yes should work


http://www.mylocosound.com/linked/premium_steam_instructions_us.pdf


----------



## Aflyer (Jun 17, 2020)

I purchased a Phoenix sound board for my Bachmann Spectrum C-19, but never installed it. The short version of the long story is after more research I chose to go with RailPro R/C control which comes equipped with sound.
If you are interested in this board please let me know, I will post a picture and more detail, I can make you a great deal.
Aflyer


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

RailPro has a nice system. Have one in my C19 and it works great. And It’ll be what I’ll be putting in my Connie to C21 build I just finished recently.

Jason


----------



## Tig (Jan 27, 2021)

Aflyer said:


> I purchased a Phoenix sound board for my Bachmann Spectrum C-19, but never installed it. The short version of the long story is after more research I chose to go with RailPro R/C control which comes equipped with sound.
> If you are interested in this board please let me know, I will post a picture and more detail, I can make you a great deal.
> Aflyer


Sure, I'd be interested
Which one is it, the C21?


----------



## JCGIII (Sep 20, 2017)

Tig said:


> Hello all,
> I have the Bachmann Spectrum large scale 2-8-0 consolidation, and I've always wanted to put sound in it. Bachmann already has it sound ready with the hollow tender with speaker holes in the bottom and the connectors going to the engine, I just never dished out the $. Everyone including Bachmann recommends Phoenix, and I must say I love the sound of Phoenix C21 which I would like to put in it....but, don't even know where to get my hands on one. ** Edit to post** yes I'm familiar with Phoenix website and phone #, but they are really behind right now, there's a valid reason I'm on here asking** Anyone have any recommendations, or perhaps another good sound system?
> Thank you in advance!


----------



## JCGIII (Sep 20, 2017)

I have the Bachmann Fn3 Forney with the Phoenix sound system and Digitrax for motor and light control. Can provide info on that system installation if desired. Am about to launch a total conversion of the Consolidation using the TCS 5 Amp steam sound decoder designed for large scale locomotives. It has all the functions of the many PCBs that Bachmann crammed into the locomotive in one board and should greatly simplify things. Have mapped out all the wiring in both the locomotive and tender, including the cam contacts to synchronize the chuff. Hope to start soon on the conversion - after first installing the replacement axle gear. Can share the drawings showing the new wiring if it will help. Bachmann really knew how to take something simple and make it complicated. Too bad appropriate DCC decoders were not available at that time.


----------



## Kent (Jan 1, 2021)

Aflyer said:


> I purchased a Phoenix sound board for my Bachmann Spectrum C-19, but never installed it. The short version of the long story is after more research I chose to go with RailPro R/C control which comes equipped with sound.
> If you are interested in this board please let me know, I will post a picture and more detail, I can make you a great deal.
> Aflyer


I like great deals and am interested, is I the steam chuff controlled by a sensor and wheel rotation? I am not found of boards that monitor amp draw and thus blow up if a short Occurs.


----------



## Aflyer (Jun 17, 2020)

Tig said:


> Sure, I'd be interested
> Which one is it, the C21?


It is an SM18 PHOENIX SOUND DCC & SOUND MODULE FOR ALL BACHMANN LARGE SCALE SOCKETS. Brand new in the box. I will take $225.00 shipped, as I said earlier I have gone with the RailPro system, and have the modules installed in my C19, and a U25B diesel, and as of 2 days ago my old Delton C-16. 
Aflyer


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just a note, if you are either experienced with all the brands above, or you can listen to them side by side, while a great product for the price, the MyLocoSound is not even in the same ballpark as the sound of the Phoenix. The Railsounds are ok, but cannot match the quality of the Phoenix recordings.

This is very subjective, but if you could hear them side by side, the "best sounding" would be an easy decision.

Tig, which 2-8-0 do you have, most people call the consolidation the older outside frame loco, produced some time ago.... some people call the C-19 a consolidation, and there is also the Bachmann "industrial' 2-8-0...

Just wondering...

Greg


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey guys - While I am a fan of Phoenix Sound Systems, their availability and service has been questionable, in my experience, over the past few years.
I have been the North American distributor for MyLocoSound since 2014. And over these past 7 years, we have made many improvements. The latest Premium Steam was just released with several new recorded whistles, coal shoveling, and a host of other sounds. For the price, still only $89 for battery power, they are worth checking out. When you order, please do order direct from me at GScaleGraphics.net where you can get everything you may need in one place (speakers, reed switches, batteries, track magnets, chuff magnets).


----------



## Tig (Jan 27, 2021)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Just a note, if you are either experienced with all the brands above, or you can listen to them side by side, while a great product for the price, the MyLocoSound is not even in the same ballpark as the sound of the Phoenix. The Railsounds are ok, but cannot match the quality of the Phoenix recordings.
> 
> This is very subjective, but if you could hear them side by side, the "best sounding" would be an easy decision.
> 
> ...


It's the spectrum 2-8-0 narrow gauge consolidation


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually that does not really tie it down, 

Is it this:









or this?


----------



## Aflyer (Jun 17, 2020)

Tig said:


> It's the spectrum 2-8-0 narrow gauge consolidation


Tig,
Did you have any interest in that Phoenix Sound board? It is plug & Play for the Bachman Spectrum Loco.
Aflyer


----------

